# Tutorial - Compilador da Intel ICC - Portage.

## euduca

Adaptei um tutorial que achei na net para compilar os pacotes com o compilador da Intel , icc, através do Portage.

E coloquei novas informações. 

http://under-linux.org/b836-tutorial-gentoo-portage-compilando-pacotes-com-o-compilador-c-c-da-intel-icc

Ab, Duca.

----------

